# Summer time contest



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

OK!!! Just finished up building another something,and get to spend some time at home[]
 So,we's gonna have a little fun. How about a contest in which YOU can pick your own prize.Yuppers that's right! AND,to give a little back to this great site a I'll donate $1.00 per entry (up to 50 bucks).
  Here are the rules;
 Guess how much money is in the jar.
 Only one entry per person,and once you've guessed,you cannot change it.(so take time to ponder)
 The jar is a pint size ATLAS SS MASON
 The winner will be the one closest to the actual amount.
 The winner can pick A(one) bottle or jar from the group pictured.
 If the winner is within $10.00 of the actual amount he (or she) can pick 2(two)bottles.
 If the winner is within $5.00 they can pick three.[][][]
 If the winner is within $1.00 they can pick FIVE[][][][][]
 If the winner hits it right on the head He(or she) gets them ALL[][][][][][][][][][][]
  The contest starts now and ends 4:00 PM (Cal. time)Independence Day
 Good luck everyone,and I hope you all have fun with this


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to say $4.00


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

Here are the bottles to choose from.As time moves on I will be posting complete discriptions and better photos.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

OOPS


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2011)

I will go with $8.95because that is not a big jar []


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

Ponder closely, at the gold colored coins!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 28, 2011)

$12.34


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Ponder closely, at the gold colored coins!


 
 Oh sh%^&t they are dollars.im done []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Ponder closely, at the gold colored coins!


 
 Pennies? LOL  I guess I need a new glasses prescription.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 he said gold not copper []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2011)

I know, Rick.  I'm kidding.  I didn't see gold coins in there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I know, Rick.  I'm kidding.  I didn't see gold coins in there.


 
 Me either,why didn't you tell me?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice, AJ!! [] So there's some Sackajaweas in there?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 28, 2011)

$ 22.00 is my guess,..........[]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 28, 2011)

$38.26 1/2 cents 

 There's prolly one of these in there []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet there's some trickery going on behind the scenes... Some bigger coins in the back![]

 $59.76 is my guess.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2011)

> $38.26 1/2 cents


That was my guess![] $38.27, Ha.
 Oh, is this price is right rules, can't go over? $38.26. Darn, two picks. I'm disqualified.[] Good luck everyone.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Ima go with...$43 flat []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ, are we allowed to pick your brain with yes or no questions? 
 (if yes, go to
 Did you shake the jar good and vigorously before topping it off?


----------



## accountantadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll guess high...$75.00


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Nice, AJ!! [] So there's some Sackajaweas in there?


  Correctamundo!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 28, 2011)

62.50


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 28, 2011)

my guess  $52.32


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ktbi (Jun 28, 2011)

How about allowing second/third guesses at $1.00 each donated to the forum?


----------



## ktbi (Jun 28, 2011)

I will go with $23.23


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> How about allowing second/third guesses at $1.00 each donated to the forum?


 
 [8|][][]???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey ajohn, is that face value only or should the guess be for melt if there's pre 64's?[] I blew my chance already but I want to be clear.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw the stars on the edge of the coins right away... Was looking for ridges...  77.77


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Hey ajohn, is that face value only or should the guess be for melt if there's pre 64's?[] I blew my chance already but I want to be clear.[]


 Face value.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> I saw the stars on the edge of the coins right away... Was looking for ridges...  77.77


 []


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll say $33. 33


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

OK, here's the list:
 1)RedG...................$4.00
 2)RICKJJ59W..........8.95
 3)Gunth.....................12.34
 4)joethecrow.............22.00
 5)ktbi........................23.23
 5.5)beendiggin...........33.33
 6)OLDSBOTTLES...38.26.5???
 7)cowseatmaize..........38.27
 8)Kwalker..................43.00
 9)JTSJHart.................52.32
 10)WHEELAH23.......59.76
 11)BellwoodBoys........62.50
 12)AccountantDan.......75.00
 Tigue............................77.77


----------



## swizzle (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I too late? I'm gonna say $27.32. Swiz


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, guys I am helping out here a little, this is a very fun game to watch, I have to pull Ajohn away to got down to the store, he will be back soon LOL


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll say $44.46


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 28, 2011)

$56.65 is my guess.


----------



## epackage (Jun 28, 2011)

$36.47


----------



## peejrey (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not going to guess yet, but I think I might see where it might be.....
 I think I see some people who are very close...(in my opinion)....[8|]
 I have plenty of time....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gonna wait till after Peej makes a move..


----------



## peejrey (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't you see the pattern???!!!!
 Go ahead Charlie, before the #'s stack up!


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I'm gonna wait till after Peej makes a move..


  You guys got plenty of time to "ponder"[]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

As I promised,better pics and descriptions.As you guys can see,I tried to accommodate all the collecting fields.(Let me know if I missed anyone)The first one is for our western whiskey friends.It is a BIM amber cylinder whiskey,embossed  CARTAN,McCARTHY & CO.  monogram  SAN FRANCISCO.The base: 180 X.
 Any schooling on this one would be welcomed!
 As for condition,there is a nick on the heel as shown and some scratches.Other than that pretty clean.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Base


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 6)OLDSBOTTLES...38.26.5???


 
 For some reason, i don't think my guess was right[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I'm gonna wait till after Peej makes a move..


 
 Im gonna kick my self for guessing to early [][]


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 29, 2011)

I will guess $41.86

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll say 46.33.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 29, 2011)

$31.29


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 29, 2011)

$13


----------



## grime5 (Jun 29, 2011)

42.25 is my guess.nobody guess close to that and you have a chance.i am terrible at guessing these things.but the wife guessed m&m,s in a jar last week.maybe she should have made my guess.later greg


----------



## Blackglass (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll guess $37.27


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm going with $45 even.  Doesn't look like anyone has been there yet.   

 Jim G


----------



## towhead (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm gonna guess $37.50  

 (A roll of dollars, quarters, dimes, nickels and pennies).  Now, if that is it, I just hope I added it up right!  []  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh Oh....I think I screwed up.  I forgot something in my theory..[] -Julie


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We'll estimate to the lowest whole penny


----------



## waskey (Jun 29, 2011)

Im gonna guess $56 flat.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Revised list:
 1) Red G....................$ 4.00
 2) RICKJJ59W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8.95
 3)Gunth..........................12.34
 4)Bottles r LEFT..............13.00
 5)Jothecrow.....................22.00
 6)ktbi................................23.23
 7)swizzle............................27.32
 8)digginthedog.................31.29
 9) beendiggin...................33.33
 10) epackage...................36.47
 11)Blackglass...................37.27
 12) towhead.....................37.50
 13) old.s.bottles................38.26
 14)cowseatmaize...............38.27
 15)baltbottles....................41.86
 16) grime5.........................42.25
 17) kwalker......................43.00
 18)VTdigger.....................44.46
 19) Saratogadiver............45.00
 20) Roaddog..........................46.33
 21) TJSJHART.....................52.32
 waskey.............................56.00
 22) bottle_head9...........56.65
 23) Wheelah23.................59.76
 24)BellwoodBoys..............62.50
 25) acountantadan................75.00
 26) tigue.................................77.00

  I'm pretty sure I got everyone.
 Hey where's all the jar guys???? might have to change up that jar to spark a little interest.Hmmmm, I also noticed I missed the milk glass people


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok ink guys here are your choices.Ahh,what the heck these two get thrown in as one pick.
 The turtle is in excellent condition.The cone is obviously in dug condition(from the Beaumont Ca.area).It has a nick on the lip,otherwise as far as I could tell pretty good shape.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

And for the Flask guys.I was gonna do the amber WHITNEY GLASSWORKS,but we had a little accident and a few of the flasks got destroyed so this is gonna have to do[X(]
 Dug condition,sidestrap,post mold.applied square collar,base embossed A&D.H.C.Lots of bubbles and seeds.Looks like a pot stone with little cracks comming out of it


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2011)

$57.34  My guess may be way off,but I have a premonition there are 4`s involved somehow.


----------



## carobran (Jun 29, 2011)

$54.97,wish i knew if those were dollarswith my luck i will probably be 64.98


----------



## peejrey (Jun 29, 2011)

How do we know there isn't a Half Dollar piece, or a gold one dollar in there???


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah.. or batting cage tokens??


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 29, 2011)

> How do we know there isn't a Half Dollar piece, or a gold one dollar in there???


 
 you dont...

 maybe it is just a photograph of coins taped to the inside of an empty jar ... darn I should have said $0.00...


----------



## peejrey (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll Guess an even $37.00


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> How do we know there isn't a Half Dollar piece, or a gold one dollar in there???


  No half dollar coins,wouldn't fit with all those dollar coins in there[8|]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yeah.. or batting cage tokens??


  OK here is a list of all the different coins in the jar.
 pennies
 nickles
 dimes
 quarters
 and dollas
 and there is one euro,but that one won't count


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

This is pondering


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are better pics of for the Med. guys.If the winner picks from this catagory,both of these will be included.
 Description: a big one and a little one[8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

close up of the little one.This one is from my neck of the woods


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm PO'd at myself that I didn't throw my glasses on before my guess, very stupid of me, but truth be told if I win I'm just gonna tell you to send the bottles to those members that collect the particular types you're giving away Ajohn. Very nice of you by the way....Jim


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

And for the bitters guys.(Sorry, don't have much in the way of bitters)


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

This one would fall under milk glass and insulator.Besides being dirty,no damage.
 It's a MAYDWELL-20.Probably pretty common


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't what this would fall under except maybe "jar"?


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> I don't what this would fall under except maybe "jar"?


 snuff...


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Pic of the tooled lip.No damage that I could see.Very thin glass too.


----------



## blade (Jun 30, 2011)

$69.69
 Chris


----------



## rockbot (Jun 30, 2011)

$64.11


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey rockbot, I got a soda from your neck of the woods.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Revised list:
 1) Red G....................$ 4.00
 2) RICKJJ59W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8.95
 3)Gunth..........................12.34
 4)Bottles r LEFT..............13.00
 5)Jothecrow.....................22.00
 6)ktbi................................23.23
 7)swizzle............................27.32
 8)digginthedog.................31.29
 9) beendiggin...................33.33
 10) epackage...................36.47
 11)peejrey.......................37.00
 12)Blackglass...................37.27
 13) towhead.....................37.50
 14) old.s.bottles................38.26
 15)cowseatmaize...............38.27
 16)baltbottles....................41.86
 17) grime5.........................42.25
 18) kwalker......................43.00
 19)VTdigger.....................44.46
 20) Saratogadiver............45.00
 21) Roaddog..........................46.33
 22) TJSJHART.....................52.32
 23)carobran...........................54.97
 24)waskey.............................56.00
 25) bottle_head9...........56.65
 26)wagan...........................57.34
 27) Wheelah23.................59.76
 28)BellwoodBoys..............62.50
 29)rockbot..........................64.11
 30)blade..........................69.69[8D]
 31) acountantadan................75.00
 32) tigue.................................77.00
   OK so far 32 bucks to the site. Wonder where the jar guys are??? Must be pondering[] for here is something new to ponder...The day this contest ends[8|].


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

I always figured this one to be a poison,but I have a feeling I could be wrong.A little schoolin would be much appreciated .I have close to 100 different stoppers,but alas,none do the trick.Great condition,with a beautiful light California sun colored tone.Also looks to be pontiled.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

The base


----------



## rockbot (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Hey rockbot, I got a soda from your neck of the woods.


 
 Cool! What kind?


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

OK BALL guys, here is your pick.(Apparently you guys didn't like that nuked beast)[8|]
 Any hoot,I tried to get the swirls but couldn't quite capture the beauty of this guy.Trust me when I say that it is a nice light olive-hints of aqua and amber swirling.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It says PROPERTY OF HILO SODA WORKS HILO HAWAII
        net contents 6 1/2 fluid oz.
 Base:HS
 Common?


----------



## rockbot (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Clear or green? and is the HILO HAWAII letters smaller then PROPERTY OF letters?
 Also there is a clear variant with TRADE MARK REG on heel.
 They date around 1918 to 1930's
 value has gone down. A real clean one maybe $12.00


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

And now for the JAR guys that are saying"But I don't collect BALL"
 Had a hard time letting go of this baby cause she was hard to come by.I got a feeling a jar guy is gonna win,so she's gonna go to a good home[]
 A clear (lightly sun colored) TUDOR ROSE MASON'S PATENT.
 Does not have the correct lid(but I know I have one somewhere in one of my boxes.)
 And does not have the pickle pusher thing,otherwise a really GREAT looking jar with plenty of whittle.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

The ROSE


----------



## ajohn (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll post a pic a little later.
 The PROPERTY OF is smaller,and it has some case wear...also clear and no REG.


----------



## josmardavtom6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I will guess. 47.48


----------



## the ham man (Jun 30, 2011)

im gonna go with $30.01


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok gotta take a guess on this....I will say.....$17.76 in keeping with the theme..

    David K   aka   dygger60


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 30, 2011)

$72.74 []


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jun 30, 2011)

92.45


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi - that jar looks like a snuff bottle.  Does it have dots on the bottom?   RED Matthews


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 30, 2011)

Darn!! dygger60 must have read my mind. That's what I was gonna guess. []  ~Mike


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Darn!! dygger60 must have read my mind. That's what I was gonna guess. []  ~Mike


 be happy you didn't Mike and take another good look at the type of coins in there...[]


----------



## coreya (Jun 30, 2011)

88.23 and I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean (Jun 30, 2011)

$100.00


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 30, 2011)

$111.00 and not a penny more.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmmm.........., are you saying $17.76 is too low, or too high in your opinion, Jim? Is this cheating? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 30, 2011)

$126.50  and my son says $201.00.  can he guess too.  i know he is way too high.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2011)

"Hmmm.........., are you saying $17.76 is too low, or too high in your opinion, Jim? Is this cheating?  ~Mike "

 Cheating? no.. blowing it out the ditty bag? yes.. [&:]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 30, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH!!! Oh! What the heck is a ditty bag, Charlie?  ~Mike


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice of you Ajohn. And besides the fun, you are supporting the forum. Thanks! I'm guessing $49.89.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2011)

$74.11


----------



## ajohn (Jul 1, 2011)

Revised list:
 1) Red G....................$ 4.00
 2) RICKJJ59W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8.95
 3)Gunth..........................12.34
 4)Bottles r LEFT..............13.00
 dygger60.........................17.76
 5)Jothecrow.....................22.00
 6)ktbi................................23.23
 7)swizzle............................27.32
 8)the ham man.....................30.01
 9)digginthedog.................31.29
 10) beendiggin...................33.33
 11) epackage...................36.47
 12)peejrey.......................37.00
 13)Blackglass...................37.27
 14) towhead.....................37.50
 15) old.s.bottles................38.26
 16)cowseatmaize...............38.27
 17)baltbottles....................41.86
 18) grime5.........................42.25
 19) kwalker......................43.00
 20)VTdigger.....................44.46
 21) Saratogadiver............45.00
 22) Roaddog..........................46.33
 23)Josmardartom6.......................47.48
 24)blobbottlebob.........................49.89
 25) TJSJHART.....................52.32
 26)carobran...........................54.97
 27)waskey.............................56.00
 28) bottle_head9...........56.65
 29)wagan...........................57.34
 30) Wheelah23.................59.76
 31)BellwoodBoys..............62.50
 32)rockbot..........................64.11
 33)blade..........................69.69
 34)junkyark jack.....................72.74
 35)Penn Digger...........................74.11
 36) acountantadan................75.00
 37) tigue.................................77.00
 38) coreya...............................88.23
 39)mtfdfire22............................92.45
 40) Dean................................$ 100.00
 41) myersdiggers1998................111.00
 42) bottle34nut............................126.50

 Wow,43 bucks to the forum so far[].Looks like we're gonna hit the five-O mark by maybe tomorrow.
 New ponder...David was on the right track,just going the wrong direction.[][][]
 Sorry bottle34nut,only members can take a crack at it otherwise some of the guys that are kicking themselves will be having their whole family including their animals taking swings[]


----------



## idigjars (Jul 1, 2011)

my guess is $53.00


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2011)

$53.33  Holding my breath, and fingers crossed ~*


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2011)

This is very, very kind of you to do ~ Thanks for adding some fun to the long weekend ~ Have a safe Fourth of July everyone ~ [] [8D] [] [] [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2011)

> This is very, very kind of you to do


 
 I definitely have to second that emotion!! AJ is as good as they come.. I can't even bring myself to compete here because I'm still so appreciative of the exquisite Millville Atmospheric Fruit Jar he sent me for Christmas.. thanks again AJ I really love it!!! []


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 1, 2011)

[] $18.49


----------



## ajohn (Jul 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even bring myself to compete here


  Nope Charles,can't accept that.Your wit and humor have pulled me out of many a dark moment.This is what I love so much about ABN, the people.And your one of them!So my friend,you just gotta take a crack at it. You too JAMIE.
 So here is something new to ponder...(in the interest of this festive time).The original colonies were only the beginning.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2011)

> I always figured this one to be a poison


I'd say a brandy or wine decanter. How tall is it? Without the stopper that is.[]


----------



## ms.gal (Jul 2, 2011)

176.60..hey..it might be the right number..I hope I hope..I would like all the prizes please..Ms.Gal


----------



## ajohn (Jul 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4-7/8" Could be a perfume??? But I guess that could be considered poison(depending on who was wearing it[8D])


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2011)

Great idea and fun contest aj! You da man!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well alrighty then... $1.66


----------



## peejrey (Jul 2, 2011)

> Well alrighty then... $1.66


 Is that like the famous 1.00 bid on "The Price is Right"?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 2, 2011)

No, I just wanted to be at the top of the list..


----------



## splante (Jul 3, 2011)

greta way to help out the site
 my guess is$26.26


----------



## ajohn (Jul 3, 2011)

> Revised list:
> 1)cyberdigger................$ 1.66
> 2) Red G.................... 4.00
> 3) RICKJJ59W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8.95
> ...


 Way to go guys!!Was down with a migrain today,tomorrow I'll post the rest of the pics and maybe a couple of surprises.


----------



## jskirk (Jul 3, 2011)

I will gues 85.50   Jay


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll try 74.51  Michael


----------



## swizzle (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone please bid $1.67. [][][] Then it will be like the price is right. []


----------



## ajohn (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok guys (and gals) less then 24 hours to go till we expose the big winner .

     Here is the latest revised list:
     1)cyberdigger................$ 1.66
     2) Red G.................... 4.00
     3) RICKJJ59W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8.95
     4)Gunth..........................12.34
     5)Bottles r LEFT..............13.00
     6)dygger60.........................17.76
     7)andy volkerts...................18.49
     8)Jothecrow.....................22.00
     9)ktbi................................23.23
     10)splante...........................26.26
     11)swizzle............................27.32
     12)the ham man.....................30.01
     13)digginthedog.................31.29
     14) beendiggin...................33.33
     15) epackage...................36.47
     16)peejrey.......................37.00
     17)Blackglass...................37.27
     18) towhead.....................37.50
     19) old.s.bottles................38.26
     20)cowseatmaize...............38.27
     21)baltbottles....................41.86
     22) grime5.........................42.25
     23) kwalker......................43.00
     24)VTdigger.....................44.46
     25) Saratogadiver............45.00
     26) Roaddog..........................46.33
     27)Josmardartom6.......................47.48
     28)blobbottlebob.........................49.89
     29) TJSJHART.....................52.32
     30) idigjars.............................53.00
     31)Stardust.............................53.33
     32)carobran...........................54.97
     33)waskey.............................56.00
     34) bottle_head9...........56.65
     35)wagan...........................57.34
     36) Wheelah23.................59.76
     37)BellwoodBoys..............62.50
     38)rockbot..........................64.11
     39)blade..........................69.69
     40)junkyark jack.....................72.74
     41)Penn Digger...........................74.11
 42) slag pile digger......................74.51
     43) acountantadan................75.00
     44) tigue.................................77.00
 45) jskirk................................85.50
     46) coreya...............................88.23
     47)mtfdfire22............................92.45
     48) Dean................................$ 100.00
     49) myersdiggers1998................111.00
     50) bottle34nut............................126.50  YEA,we hit the 50 mark
     51)ms.gal.....................................176.60

 Way to go guys we did it.
 Now tomorrow at exactly a little after 4:00 PM California time ,we will know who the big winner is.
 Oh yah,If nobody  hits it right on the head there will be two consolation winners besids the big winner


----------



## ajohn (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are the last two categories to pick from
 Figural.I believe this is Italian.No stopper.A really pretty piece of glass from the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

[sm=tongue.gif]Jeepers! can I change my guess?


----------



## ajohn (Jul 3, 2011)

And now the black glass guys.The gin goes with the black glass S&P shakers.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> [sm=tongue.gif]Jeepers! can I change my guess?


 I wouldn't[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

Well heck, I'm not gonna do anything you wouldn't.. matter of fact, I'm gonna just sit right here and keep on wondering why the heavens I feel like I've just been given some kind of quasi-secret message, and what the blazes it could possibly mean..


----------



## ajohn (Jul 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> quasi-secret message, and what the blazes it could possibly mean..


 Shoot I've been throwing ALL kinds of quasies out there.[&o]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the contest Anthony.

 Put me down for $4.55, please.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes I saw all the ones you delivered to the other members, I just don't get mine.. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> [sm=tongue.gif]Jeepers! can I change my guess?


 


  	Revised list: 
  1)cyberdigger................$ 1.66  lol

 im not far behind you at 8 bucks  but hey,ya never know[8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

OK ,here is the last thought to ponder[8|] "In the middle of everything we are still one nation under God!"[8|][8|][8|]

 I also just noticed that I missed a better pic of the soda bottle[8|] .Be right back


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2011)

I think there is more money in the jar than this but my guess is $17.54.
 Now Ajohn, go dust off that Sturgis med.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Renee,I sure would like to buy or trade some more ifn you gots some!


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Last bottle.The           FROSTY
                                 BOTTLE PAT 'D FEB.10 1925
                                 COCA COLA BOT. CO.L.A.
 reverse:                        
                                    FROSTY
                                     BOTTLE
                        TRUE FRUIT FLAVOR
                       FRUIT ACID-ART.COLOR


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is the latest revised list:
 1)cyberdigger................$ 1.66
 2) Red G.................... 4.00
 3) RICKJJ59W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8.95
 4)Gunth..........................12.34
 5)Bottles r LEFT..............13.00
 6)dygger60.........................17.76
 7)andy volkerts...................18.49
 8)Jothecrow.....................22.00
 9)ktbi................................23.23
 10)splante...........................26.26
 11)swizzle............................27.32
 12)the ham man.....................30.01
 13)digginthedog.................31.29
 14) beendiggin...................33.33
 15) epackage...................36.47
 16)peejrey.......................37.00
 17)Blackglass...................37.27
 18) towhead.....................37.50
 19) old.s.bottles................38.26
 20)cowseatmaize...............38.27
 21)baltbottles....................41.86
 22) grime5.........................42.25
 23) kwalker......................43.00
 24)VTdigger.....................44.46
 25) Saratogadiver............45.00
 26) Roaddog..........................46.33
 27)Josmardartom6.......................47.48
 28)blobbottlebob.........................49.89
 29) TJSJHART.....................52.32
 30) idigjars.............................53.00
 31)Stardust.............................53.33
 32)carobran...........................54.97
 33)waskey.............................56.00
 34) bottle_head9...........56.65
 35)wagan...........................57.34
 36) Wheelah23.................59.76
 37)BellwoodBoys..............62.50
 38)rockbot..........................64.11
 39)blade..........................69.69
 40)junkyark jack.....................72.74
 41)Penn Digger...........................74.11
 42) slag pile digger......................74.51
 43) acountantadan................75.00
 44) tigue.................................77.00
 45) jskirk................................85.50
 46) coreya...............................88.23
 47)mtfdfire22............................92.45
 48) Dean................................$ 100.00
 49) myersdiggers1998................111.00
 50) bottle34nut............................126.50  YEA,we hit the 50 mark
 51)ms.gal.....................................176.60
 52)surfaceone..............................4.55
 53) Dugout....................................17.54
 OK guys less than two hours to go.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, that is a big list! Nice job ajohn!   []


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Be fore the contest ends,I just wanted to voice my appreciation to Rodger and all the other people here who keep this place going.Where else can we have this kind of fellowship related to the things we're passionate about?
 THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm so excited !  I can't wait to see who wins !


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

45 minutes left


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

This should be interesting.....[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 4, 2011)

$95.10


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 4, 2011)

$35.43.[8|]


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

O-kee-do- kee,Here are the bottles and jars the winner(s)[] can pick from:
 Catagory                           Bottle(s)
 milk glass,insulator ...............The milk glass insulator[8D]
 bitters.....................................HOSTETTERS
 Med.......................................large & small(SPOOR'S)
 Poison(cologne)......................small hob nail  bottle
 Ink..........................................THOMAS cone,& turtle ink
 Figural......................................Blue "Drunk on a barrowl"
 Flask.........................................Aqua flask
 Black glass................................Black glass S&P shaker,& case gin
 Western Whiskey.....................CARTAN,McCARTHY  SON
 Jars..........................................The TUDOR or the BALL MASON,or the snuff jar


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Pic


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm supprised nobody figured out the clues[8|]
 The total amount of money in the jar was................


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

you're killin' me even though I know my guess was way off[8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

[][][][] $131.76
13 origonal colonies---1 nation under God---Day contest ends Independence DayJuly 4 1776


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeez! Nice guess Greg!! []


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats to Greg for being closest, great thing for you to do AJohn, I knew I guessed way too early, enjoy your bottles people and Happy 4th to you all....


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

Huh......I was only $100
 Oh well it was fun, and a good way to give back to the forum!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 4, 2011)

Couldn'a happen'd to a betta guy... Nice job Greg! Funny that he was the 50th guesser! 

 Thanks for bein' such a nice guy, ajohn! Generosity at its finest!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2011)

Good guess Greg,  Way To Go!


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Here are the WINNERS!
 First pick 50 bottle34nut who gets to pick TWO bottles (with in $10.00)
 Second pick winner:Red G.   First to guess
 Third pick winner:mr.fred:last to guess
 fourth pick winner:Cybe:furthest away
 Way to go guys


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Greg,will pick his two bottles first,then the next winner gets to pick and so on.So pick away!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Can I just kinda reserve mine tentatively? I hate waiting around for people..


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Can I just kinda reserve mine tentatively? I hate waiting around for people..


 [][]Wait yer turn


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

I bet I know which one Charlie wants....[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I bet I know which one Charlie wants....[8D]


 
 How much? I could use some chump change.. [8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have PayPal,so I'm hoping I can send a money order to someone who has PP so the forum can get the donation.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll gladly take care of that for you AJ.. in fact, I want to add an extra 50Â¢ for each guess made here.. I could send both in a single paypal payment..[]


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Charles,I think I still have your address


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Someone wake Greg up.My PM thing don't seem to be working


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Jeez! Nice guess Greg!! []


 
 don't feel to bad Chuck you were close[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 4, 2011)

Geez, if I had known I should've guessed first, I would've! I saw this thread when it had no responses and thought I should wait to see other people's guesses... Oh well...

 Greg doesn't come to a-b.net too often, so he'll probably get this news in a couple days... I'd be excited if I were him! Got a privy to dig with him this weekend, if all goes according to plan, so I'll see him then...


----------



## Stardust (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks aj for adding some fun to today. Congrats to the winners!!!! It was like a little Christmas in July! Just what this place needed. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 4, 2011)

Great fun feel good contest ajohn! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 5, 2011)

well i was close anyways[]


----------



## ajohn (Jul 5, 2011)

Close enough fer a hand grenade


----------

